# Arto 'Cab' side window outer seal replacement.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

On our Arto (2003) the outer seal on the forward(fixed) portion of the double-glazed windows, both L and R, have split.

Temporary repair has been to silicone in the remaining rubber.

How can these seals be replaced - I have a horrible feeling that the whole window assembly may have to ome out.

Has anyone successfullyreplaced these seals themselves? How easy was it ? Are the seals a standard profile which can be obtained easily or are they specific to N+B?

Some help please.

Geoff


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> On our Arto (2003) the outer seal on the forward(fixed) portion of the double-glazed windows, both L and R, have split.


Snap! It's on my 'to do' list, so will be interested if you find a solution. At the moment I intend to do the same and cut out the split section and silicone or PU the gap.

Val


----------

